# Kansas here



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Just thought I'd kick things off.

Out here on the prairie it's sometimes hard to find a backstop - sometimes I put my targets on one hillside, then go back up another and shot DOWN onto the targets so the bullets end up in the sod.

I belong to an indoor range, but out here on the ranch, I don't have to put on my 'town shoes'.

Just blathering. Say hello if you dare talk to the crazy..

Kansas_plainsman


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

Hello! Any tornadoes in your neck of the woods yet? Hope not!


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Had something VERY noisy go over the house a few weeks ago. Radar was inconclusive.

I may be a plainsman, but I live on a fairly tall hill. Last night it was lots of ground strikes. 

Thrill-a-minute.


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

Southwestern KS for me. In the fall I shall be enrolled at Hutch CC. After that, I think I might move onto Salina. =)

Tornadoes- the last trip I made to Hutch I just happened to arrive in town about 30min before a couple tornadoes landed in the area. . . One got close enough that I believe it knocked down firearms and started a big fire very close to my cousins house where I was staying. Talk about luck, the day I choose to start a vacation and get tornadoes and fires. . . But everything did come out fine in the end. 

Also, just a couple days ago, while on another trip out of town, my Dad and I ended up being less than 20 miles from a tornado that was heading our way. . . It was moving slow so my Dad and I could easily get out of it's way in time, listening to the radio was interesting. The weather-man called up a listener who commented about seeing his lawnchairs fly off the deck, then his "front door" (I think a screen door) was ripped off by the wind, and at that point he finally decided to seek cover in his basement. Though some people are either overly brave, or maybe they see the posswability of being sucked into a whirling vortec as fun, but I prfer to add tornadoes whenever possible. 

Nice to see another person from KS here.

L J


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I resume Kansas Weslyan? Good school.

Good luck on your studies. Keep safe and hope to see you around here regularly.

Clint


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

Actually, I was considering K-State in Salina. I hear they got a good tech program. I want to get some of the easier classes out of the way at a smaller school- I don't want to be put in an English Comp 1 class with 100 students, but I hear the more advanced classes will not be as crowded.

L J


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

*Southern Kansas*

I'm down on the Oklahoma border. Work in Wichita & travel 60 miles to slave each day. The good thing is, there is a indoor range about 5 min from the job so I can visit at lunch time or after work. WE shoot alot of shotgun stuff at home when the weather is nice & have a private range for our own use. Quit the hand gun stuff several years ago, but started doing it again the 1st of this year. It's still fun!


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

*SEK Here*

Independence Kansas here, actually work in Bartlesville OK so get alot of driving. We have a free outdoor 100yrd range but I do most of my shooting on a pond dam on the old mans land.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm from Northeast of Topeka. I have a Meriden mailing address, but live in the country near Lake Perry. My wife and I both work for State Agencies and we drive about 45 miles round trip every day. With gas prices like they are, I think we need matching mopeds!


----------



## SHADY1475 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Heya......*

Wellington in the house!!! LOL!! Nice to see you guys!!!! :smt023


----------



## KansKd (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't live in Kans. anymore, but was raised in Newton, spent alot of time in Burns and ElDorado. Think of home often. The plains and the flint hills is a beutiful place.


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

logan85 said:


> Southwestern KS for me. In the fall I shall be enrolled at Hutch CC. After that, I think I might move onto Salina. =)
> 
> Tornadoes- the last trip I made to Hutch I just happened to arrive in town about 30min before a couple tornadoes landed in the area. . . One got close enough that I believe it knocked down firearms and started a big fire very close to my cousins house where I was staying. Talk about luck, the day I choose to start a vacation and get tornadoes and fires. . . But everything did come out fine in the end.
> 
> ...


nice, i used to live in Liberal, but man that place was the butt-crack of kansas, i live in overland park now, in eastern kansas, i like it so much better :mrgreen:

good to see other kansans =)


----------



## Sarge43 (Apr 13, 2008)

Sky fire and I are neighbors it would seem. I'm in Shawnee, Ks. 
Glad to see other kansans in the forum.


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

Sarge43 said:


> Sky fire and I are neighbors it would seem. I'm in Shawnee, Ks.
> Glad to see other kansans in the forum.


oh nice, i shoot at the bullet-hole on shawnee mission parkway, it takes a good 15 minutes to drive from my apartment in south overland park but i really don't have any other place to go lol:smt1099


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from a former Wichita and Overaland Park guy.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Hey sarge!*

I have a cousin living in Shawnee, and a bunch more cousins in southeast
Kansas. Ever heard of a place called Parker, Kansas?

One nice thing about living on a farm is you can walk out your back door
and shoot any time you wish. No one cares!


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

OMSBH44 said:


> One nice thing about living on a farm is you can walk out your back door
> and shoot any time you wish. No one cares!


Hear, hear. We'd just walk back into the pasture and set some targets against the pond's "dam".
I'm obviously out in Colorado now, but grew up in SE Kansas, Iola specifically.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been to Iola, but it was quite a few years ago. (40?)

One of my uncles still lives in Eastern Kansas on the family farm. I am 
definitely not a farmer, so I don't know if I could live there. However,
they have a much more relaxed attitude toward firearms there than in
the "big" cities, which is very good!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

We shoot a little different down here. I have a Hill on my Ranch where they took out shale for Gas Well pads that is about 30 foot almost straight up. It makes a perfect backstop and place to put targets. Thats where I do almost all my target practice.


----------



## Sarge43 (Apr 13, 2008)

skyfire said:


> oh nice, i shoot at the bullet-hole on shawnee mission parkway, it takes a good 15 minutes to drive from my apartment in south overland park but i really don't have any other place to go lol:smt1099


Yeah, I'm a member at the bullet hole too. We're checking out a range with both lanes and a combat course out up in St. Jo. One of our group has gone there and is really impressed with it. Price is right too. 
I was just up at the bullet hole this last tuesday, playing hooky from work at 10 in the morning. Felt the need to put some lead downrange. :smt023
If this range up north pans out, I'll try to remember to contact you and let you know. 
Sarge


----------



## Sarge43 (Apr 13, 2008)

OMSBH44 said:


> I have a cousin living in Shawnee, and a bunch more cousins in southeast
> Kansas. Ever heard of a place called Parker, Kansas?
> 
> One nice thing about living on a farm is you can walk out your back door
> and shoot any time you wish. No one cares!


Haven't been to Parker I don't believe...... Sounds nice though. I grew up in Hermitage, MO (a little town on lake Pomme de Terre) and remember jsut being able to walk out back and sight in the 30-30 and go hunting just about anywhere at will. I wish there were more places like that. 
Sarge


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

Sarge43 said:


> Yeah, I'm a member at the bullet hole too. We're checking out a range with both lanes and a combat course out up in St. Jo. One of our group has gone there and is really impressed with it. Price is right too.
> I was just up at the bullet hole this last tuesday, playing hooky from work at 10 in the morning. Felt the need to put some lead downrange. :smt023
> If this range up north pans out, I'll try to remember to contact you and let you know.
> Sarge


very nice! st joseph is only like an hour or so, not that bad if it's good enough:mrgreen:


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

Just joined the forum recently, so I thought I'd respond to the KS thread. I'm in Olathe. I've got a Bullet Hole membership, but I've only been shooting there a few times.


----------



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

Just joined the Forum and live in Sedan Ks and work in Bartlesville Okla. I do most of my shooting out the back of my shop into a berm of dirt. Going to make a bullet trap this fall to recycle the lead.]


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Wichita here!


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

*Just adding on*

I live here in Hays, Kansas. The outdoor shooting club I beong to is only about 4 miles away from my house. I go as often as I can buy ammo. brokenimage


----------



## Geoff (Apr 8, 2008)

*Just asking*

Hays City Sportsmans Club. Anyone hear of it?


----------



## tedtf (Sep 5, 2009)

Great place to shoot is in Fort Scott. Old Fort Sharpshhoters Club. Nice Range with up to 100 yd targets. About an hour from KC south. I'm in Louisburg, so it is only 50 mins for me.


----------



## Fedor (Mar 14, 2011)

Abilene here.


----------



## DickO (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello fellow Kansans (and others)
I'm brand new to the world of handguns but do own a Taurus Judge that I bought for home defense. Still researching what I want to get for concealed carry.I live about 25 miles southeast of Topeka near a little town called Harveyville. I too have some country to roam about on and can shoot anytime I wish. Just have to keep tabs on whether the neighbor has put in any cattle that I might have to look out for. As far as tornadoes go, we had ours back on February 28th which took the Methodist Church and several houses out. Plus another 20 or so wound up damaged enough to be torn down. Funny thing... I had just been made head trustee and then they assigned me as head of the rebuilding committee. Never a dull moment now. I'm glad I found this state forum and am sure I'm going to enjoy it.:smt1099


----------



## Ksgunner (Aug 17, 2013)

noobie here from Independence Ks. My range is out by our airport, small but works of for handguns.


----------

